# Lets see your Rowdy bred horses...



## Leeana (Aug 22, 2008)

I think its only fair that we share our Rowdy bred horses too






*Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister* 34" son of Cross Country Take My Breath Away owned by Erica. Mr Twister goes back to Rowdy 4x in his pedigree.











*On The Rise Silver Angel* 32.5" Great Granddaughter of Rowdy on her dam side. This mare can trot like, i wish one day i could get her driving. She can almost break level all the way down the pasture...


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2008)

One of my favorites



Here are my Rowdy horses





[SIZE=12pt]*Cross Countrys Brass Monkey, a/k/a “Monkey"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated -- Going To The 2008 Nationals

Blaze Faced, Blue Eyed, Buckskin Show Colt -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

Sired By Cross Country Rowdys Reflection, Sire of National Grand Champions

Reflection is a Son of Lazy “N” Redboy and Grandson of Rowdy









*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Flirting With Perfection, a/k/a “Flirt”[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, Granddaughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection)









*[SIZE=12pt]Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope, a/k/a “Hope”[/SIZE]*

2002 33.5” AMHA/AMHR Silver Dapple with Sabino mare – Halter Grand Champion – Daughter of Cross Countrys Rowdys Reflection









[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying or Black Sabino Roan -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King


----------



## minih (Aug 22, 2008)

Rowdy bred boy--Cross Country Mr. Natural






Erica's Oh Bay-b Bay-b






Cross Country Lil Sadie


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 22, 2008)

The Rowdy horses were some of my favorites when I was growing up, but I only have one descendent, Cross County Sweet Emotion, sired by Cross Country Rowdy's Reflection.


----------



## wpsellwood (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are mine,

Calvin






Gracie






Elle






Izzy


----------



## minih (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the expression on this little horse wpsellwood



Very pretty head.


----------



## ShaunaL (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, super nice horses everyone!!!





I am a big fan of the Buckeroo/Rowdy horses right now, this is Erica's Big City No Denying Me, Nighthawk and Buckeroo granddaughter (yay, got to put her in both threads! LOL)






Hunterberry Hill Showys GoldNRubies, 2007 silver bay Cross Country Call Me Sir granddaughter (for sale)


----------



## [email protected] River (Aug 22, 2008)

I love the Rowdy line!!!! A majority of the horses on our farm trace back to Rowdy.. At a time, we owned 12 Rowdy daughters and 2 Rowdy sons.... They helped us establish our herd and the look that we were looking for, and produced some beautiful babies for us. Here are a few:

SRF Classy Lady - 2 yr. old mare - Rowdy great-granddaughter on both sides of her pedigree






SRF Obsession - Rowdy great-granddaughter on both sides of her pedigree






SRF Nobility - Our herdsire - Rowdy Great-grandson - Sire of both of the above mares






SRF Revelette - Rowdy Great-granddaughter - AMHA Eastern Regional Grand Champion Single Pleasure Driving Horse






Most every horse on our website has some tie into Rowdy, so please check it out to see more of our "Rowdys"...

www.srfminis.com

Leeanna,

We raised the dam of your "Twister"(sold her in the Heritage Sale). We also owned his maternal grand-dam.... That is a great family of horses.


----------



## twister (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is mine "Cross Country All That Jazz Halter HOF 2008" Jazz is a son of Lazy N Redboy and a grandson of Rowdy.


----------



## Relic (Aug 22, 2008)

Rowdys ChampionToo a Rowdy grandson






Rowdys Teela


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 22, 2008)

Oooh one I can participate in!

SRF Covergirl, a Hot Shot daughter and direct Rowdy granddaughter.











Mocha's Keep Her In Kashmere, not sure how her bloodlines trace back but they do











Love the Rowdy bred horses, they are gorgeous!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 22, 2008)

We bought several of our horses from Sawmill River Farm - plus we like the Rowdy blood - so we have several with Rowdy blood. Among our 7 minis are these 5 Rowdy-bred horses:

SRF Buckshot, our stallion (half brother to SRF Nobility that [email protected] River posted), a Ramblin Starbuck grandson (also a BOB grandson):






Jones Call Me Blue Admiration - a Lazy N Redboy grandaughter, sired by Cross Country Call Me Awesome (also has Blue Boy blood):






Vermilyea Farms Exotic Exposure - NFC Rowdys Stylish Conclusion grandaughter (and Jefferson Halls Gambler daughter):






Mochas CC Rubies & Pearls - a Boogerman great-granddaughter:






And lastly, our gelding SRF Masters Touch who is 3/8 Rowdy by blood:

(and we think we know how Rowdy got his name!)






Edited to add: I wonder how many of these Rowdy-bred horses are LWO+? Our gray mare is, our stallion is not, so the others have not been tested. But I suspect the gelding and Ruby are LWO+ too, knowing family members who are.


----------



## Songcatcher (Aug 23, 2008)

I have two, but more on the way (several mares bred to Image for next year).

McSperitts Rowdy Night Image (Rowdy grandson, sired by Night Rider).






And McSperitts Masterpiece Tori (grand daughter of Image and has Rowdy in her pedigree twice)


----------



## Ferrah (Aug 23, 2008)

Songcatcher said:


> And McSperitts Masterpiece Tori (grand daughter of Image and has Rowdy in her pedigree twice)


McSperitts Masterpiece Tori has the most perfect heart shaped marking I have ever seen!


----------



## Latika (Aug 24, 2008)

I have 3 horses that go back to Rowdy - I am finding myself drawn to horses that coincidently have him in the pedigree somewhere! Wish it was close tho!

This is my filly, Sleepi, Rowdy Great-Great Granddaughter






And my stallion, Sabaar, a Rowdy Great-Great-Great Grandson


----------



## Equuisize (Aug 24, 2008)

Although Lady doesn't look like this today - she appears more like a drowned cat with

the rain we're having......it's nice to look at photos and remember her all tidied up.....

She is smoky black with one crystal blue eye and a partial blue, lovely to look at and

a personality that makes it seem she was born to us. She is 3 years old, Rowdy on

on the bottom and GMB on the top.






[


----------



## Reble (Aug 25, 2008)

Our Rowdy 28" stallion

His mother is a granddaughter of Rowdy.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 26, 2008)

Rowdy bred horses here at Irish Hills Farm.

Hidden Creek - Irish Hills Take Two - son of Cross Country Take My Breath Away - son and grandson of Lazy N Redboy, who is a son of Rowdy






Cross Country Behind Blue Eyes - great granddaughter of Rowdy






Irish Hills Way Cool Jr - son of Blue's (above)






Cross Country Call Me Sassy - double bred great granddaughter of Rowdy






Cross Country Penny Lane - great granddaughter of Rowdy






Irish Hills SG Fascinating Rhythm - great granddaughter of Rowdy






Irish Hills Rumours In The Air - no pic - daughter of Rhythm

Now some of my shetland mares are related to Rowdy through his sire / grandsire.


----------



## Jill (Aug 26, 2008)

I just got a couple new pictures of my colt, *Cross Country's Brass Monkey, a/k/a "Monkey"*. He's wet from a bath and not posed, but pretty neat of a baby guy I think. As I said earlier in the thread (with younger pictures), Monkey is a son of Cross Country's Rowdys Reflection, a sire of National Grand Champions and son of Lazy N Redboy, who is also a sire of National Grand Champions and a son of Rowdy. Monkey's dam has foaled AMHA/AMHR World/National Top 10 Horses.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Jill

I'll get to see Monkey before you...nanner nanner boo boo.


----------



## hairicane (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a LOT of Rowdy bred horses here! Wont picture them all but u may be surprised that Banker, my Buckeroo grandson, goes back to Rowdy too







Cisco our overo herdsire also has 2 crosses to Rowdy






WE have lots more!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 26, 2008)

I forgot one!!





Banker's little sister...JMS Irish Hills Big City Promises.

She'll be at Nat'ls and may join her big bro in the ring for the produce of dam class.


----------



## Jill (Aug 27, 2008)

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Hey JillI'll get to see Monkey before you...nanner nanner boo boo.


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 27, 2008)

THis is my Rowdy Great Grandson JCM's Bandelero


----------



## PaintNminis (Aug 27, 2008)

I have one Rowdy Bred Horse

My Favorite Mare "Sapphire" (Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire)

and she is in Foal! So In June I "should" have 2!






Ps this is a Horrid Pic! I got the Show halter on wrong





I am needing to get better Pics lol


----------



## streaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Here are Rowdy Bred horses

Timber Ridge Eclipses Gold Fever a Rowdy grand daughter






Hunt House Farms Boogermans Desire a Rowdy grand daughter






Freedom Hill Farms Lads Copper Lass a grand daughter of Cross Countrys Call Me Sir






Clear Brooks CK Stir N It Up a Great Grandson of Rowdy


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Aug 27, 2008)

This is Vermilyea Farms Stylish Contender. Rowdy Grandson.






I don't own him but I pretty much do. For the right price I think his owner would sell him though!

Gage


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is mine,,,, kinda!!! This is my Grosshill's Dandy Special Edition daughter,,, carrying a Rowdy grand foal! She is bred to NFC's Rowdy's Champion.



Can't wait for the beginning of June! Should be a mover.


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Aug 28, 2008)

A couple of my Rowdy bred horses....

Riversides Rowdys Mercedes - 28.5" sorrel pinto mare

Maine State Jumping and Obstacle Trail Champion
















Jones Blue Nightrain - sorrel 2 year old stallion - 31"
















Love those Rowdy horses!


----------



## mizbeth (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I'm a Rowdy lover!

Nearly every horse we own is Rowdy bred, double bred, grandsons's, grandaughters. Our Rowdy son is a line bred Kewpies son, (his sire and dam were full brothers/sisters) making his sons and daughters genetic Rowdy daughters and sons.

Alamo Streakers Mime, in my avatar is a Rowdy greatgrandson.

The only horses we have now that are not Rowdy bred are:

4 G's Bambies Silver

Focus Scarlet O Horse

Sunbar Lady

Mikkies Lil Blu Eyd Buck

Miss Star Fire

Take a look!

http://sequoiaminiaturehorses.bravehost.com/

please copy and paste if this link does not open for you.


----------



## markadoodle (Nov 17, 2008)

all of my horses are rowdy bred ecept for my biggie obvisally


----------



## minie812 (Nov 17, 2008)

This is Navie our yearling stallion. His grandmother is a daughter of Rowdy. I believe she is now deceased "Sharrways Kajun Rowdy Enchantress."


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Jus tkidding! I have already posted on this thread haha!


----------



## minih (Nov 19, 2008)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## anyssapark (Nov 19, 2008)

Heres mine;

RFM Boogermans Ultimate Warrior. He's a great grandson. He is flying out to me in Australia in January










This is a boy i used to own. La Vista Rowdy Remark. He was a Rowdy Grandson - He passed away this last June and so so sadly missed










And this is a filly foal by Rowdy Remark


----------

